# Extreme Trains



## Rail Freak (Nov 25, 2008)

Check out history channel, now! 10:06 PM


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 27, 2008)

You mean the "Assela"

Damn that host!


----------



## steelman (Dec 5, 2008)

During the show, Extreme Trains, did anyone else see the hype commercials that said the guage on railroad track is "4 feet eight inches, the same as Roman chariots" ? Did I miss something, or do they reguage track 1/2" less than they used to? This dumbing down of America has got to stop.


----------

